# Zara is here



## susanwk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
It' s late and I may not get much sleep tonight since Zara is here...but she just pottied outside after several attempts and is exhausted so she is sleeping. Yes, I decided to get her in the end. I did lots and lots of research(thanks for all of your help) and if I had done it all in the beginning perhaps I would have been more knowledgeable about the health testing etc...but..in the end, I've decided to go forward...I;m hoping that Zara will grow into a healthy, happy , beautiful family pet. She is absolutely stunning. Alert, playful, and endearing. I'm amazed at how well she is doing so far. As soon as we get settled I'll post some pictures. Even though I had visited her just two weeks ago, my heart actually skipped a beat when I saw her today! Thanks to all for the advice and concern. I am certainly more knowledgeable for it!

Susan

And Marayam and Julie, thanks so much for remembering me this weekend.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Susan on your cute little Zara!We will look forward to new pictures!hoto::becky:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations on Zara...I Love that Name. Sounds Very Mediteranean....oooooooh Zaaaaaaraaaaa. By the Way We need pics....Like Yesterday......:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great to "hear" that you got home safe and sound. We can't wit to see the pics of little Zara.

Good luck tonight,


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: home Zara&Susan!


> And Maryam and Julie, thanks so much for remembering me this weekend


 How could I forget that sweet little puppy? She's so cute, can't wait to see pics.We ALL hope that she'll stay healthy, but you're going to be a great doggie mommy to her anyway!
Maryam.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. Can't wait to see Zara. Hope your first night was easy -- that crate at eye level really works.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats. Hope the first night was great. Can't wait to hear and of course see pictures.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Susan, on your new little Zara (love the name, BTW). Post pic's soon!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

congratulations, We're looking forward to new photos.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How exciting...another new puppy. Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

susanwk said:


> Hi everyone,
> It' s late and I may not get much sleep tonight since Zara is here...but she just pottied outside after several attempts and is exhausted so she is sleeping. Yes, I decided to get her in the end. I did lots and lots of research(thanks for all of your help) and if I had done it all in the beginning perhaps I would have been more knowledgeable about the health testing etc...but..in the end, I've decided to go forward...*I;m hoping that Zara will grow into a healthy, happy , beautiful family pet.* She is absolutely stunning. Alert, playful, and endearing. I'm amazed at how well she is doing so far. As soon as we get settled I'll post some pictures. Even though I had visited her just two weeks ago, my heart actually skipped a beat when I saw her today! Thanks to all for the advice and concern. I am certainly more knowledgeable for it!
> 
> Susan
> ...


Susan - That's exactly what I'm hoping and praying for her, too. Health testing is very important. However, as was shown in what my precious little Shadow went through, it doesn't mean they're guaranteed to not have problems. Should anything happen with dear little Zara (heaven forbid), I hope Jeanne will stand by you as well as my breeder has. She has done exactly what she said she'd do if it turned out Shadow's problems were genetic. Thursday, I received the refund of Shadow's purchase price and the deposit for the puppy. This was only 5 days after losing Shadow.

If anyone needs a referral to an honest, upright, moral and caring breeder, who health tests and has gone above and beyond her contract, feel free to PM or email me for her contact info.

:focus:

:welcome: home, little Zara! Congratulations, Susan!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie, I'm so happy your breeder did what she said she would do. She was probably as devastated by the news of Shadow's illness and untimely death as you, and for that matter all of us were. I continue to pray for little Shadow and for your healing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Susan and Zara! Look forward to updates and pix, of course!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Susan and Zara:welcome: 
I love that name Zara, waiting for pictures of the cutely. 

Leslie, I am so gald to hear that about your breeder. That is one of the things that makes a good breeder, standing behind their puppies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your new puppy girl home!! Send pictures ASAP!! We are all in desperate need of the puppy love!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little girl! Sometimes you just have to follow your heart. We are awaiting photos......

Susan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Susan,
Congratulations! We look forward to seeing little Zara's pictures. 

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures! I hope all is well with you all!! 

Dixie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your furbaby Susan! Post pics ASAP! 

Leslie- I'm so glad your breeder was so wonderful about this tragic situation. She truly is a gem!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Welcome Susan & Zara...*

Love the name Zara...she is going to be a little princess I can just tell.

But now we need PICTURES! LOL.

Trisheace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Susan and Zara,
I too went through the heart ache of making a decision about getting my puppy when I learned that she may not be coming with the best heath tested parents, etc. I went with my heart and not my brain....I couldn't be happier with Izzy. She's been the best little addition to our family, even though she is a bit small. She's got a great personality and loves us as much as we love her. I know that if there is a next time, I will do more research, but I think I did OK this time. I don't know what her long term health will be....but, so far, so good. She is 8 months old now and in excellent health. Good luck to you and post some pictures!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I have been off all weekend so I am sorry I am late in welcoming you and Zara!! We are all a little nuts about pictures so we all expect to see your beautiful girl soon!! 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Judy LOVE the new avatar and signature of Izzy! Too cute.

Congrats on getting Zara!! Here's hoping all goes well with her and you all adapting to life together. Ah, puppies. They are such angels AND such little devils. lol Have fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Marj....I thought I should change them since it had been almost 4 months!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics of your little Zara!! Congrats!


----------

